# McKenzie Shoot-Out AT IBO WORLD



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)

Please look at the picture and tell me which arrow is closer to the x ring? IF YOU WAS AT THE SHOOT OFF YOU KNOW HOW IT TURNED OUT, WHAT ARE YOUR FEELINGS ON THIS!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Where is the picture?


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

YankeeRebel said:


> Where is the picture?


ditto


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

WBHILDEBRAND said:


> Please look at the picture and tell me which arrow is closer to the x ring? IF YOU WAS AT THE SHOOT OFF YOU KNOW HOW IT TURNED OUT, WHAT ARE YOUR FEELINGS ON THIS!!


u might want to post the pic so we can lol:darkbeer:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have to have a certain # of posts to put a pic up?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

That one there is definitely closer than this one here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

ummm yep that one is def. closer!:tongue::wink:


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> Do you have to have a certain # of posts to put a pic up?


I think you have to have at least 3 I think? I know you have to have a min. # of posts


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope he realizes this so he can post the pic. It has me curious!


----------



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, didn't know you have to have so many post to att a picture, i tried to put it on and didn't know what i was doing wrong. I will sent to one of my friends and have he post it for me!


----------



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)

My mom


----------



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)

Is an idgit


----------



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)

And this forum is picky!


----------



## WBHILDEBRAND (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

WBHILDEBRAND said:


> And this forum is picky!


what can I say, we love our pics~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a dozen Son!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Still can't see it. 

You either have to attach it into the post or use the image tags to link to an outside hosting service where the pictures are.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Guess what...


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

great pic


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

is it a red bulls eye?


----------

